# Is DirecTV losing ABC?



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Note that this is from a Comcast installer my wife talked to, at her sister's house... but !!!

This Comcast person told my wife that ABC would "soon" pull transmission rights from DirecTV (as they have already done with Dish)

Does anyone have any information on this?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I doubt ABC the Network would do this.

Individual stations do this all the time though.
Network owned stations seem to do it more often.

DishNetwork just recently started transmitting the local ABC HD channel, negotiations took almost 2 years.
They never stopped retransmitting the SD channel.

Station I work at was pulled from DirecTV a couple of years ago, along with all the CBS Owned and Operated stations.
CBS Affiliates that weren't O&O weren't affected.
We were only gone for just under a week before they reached a retransmission agreement though.


phox


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If you mean a couple months ago on Dish, that was a non-network owner group that pulled their channels from Dishnetwork, not the ABC network.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Also, consider the source!


----------



## Dojimaster (Mar 4, 2002)

Don't know, but my last two episodes of Lost recorded without audio....


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Dojimaster said:


> Don't know, but my last two episodes of Lost recorded without audio....


Sounds like a setting issue to me. I'm assuming that if you watch ABC live that there is audio.

Is that correct?


----------

